# 27 years old and never employed...ever



## Grahf (Nov 12, 2003)

Humbling myself and looking for advice wherever I can get it.
Basically I'm in serious, serious trouble and even a tiny shred of modest advice would be helpful.
:|

Like the thread title says, I'm 27 years old and I have never been employed in any way, shape, or form.
- I graduated High school in 2000 from a somewhat prestigious and nationally renown school (it is regularly listed in the top ten of "best high schools in America" and requires entrance exams and lottery for acceptance). I did very very well at this school and graduated "with Honors".
- I had absolutely *zero* career direction, nor any general life direction and spent 6 months doing nothing after graduation.
- From 2001-2003 I went to my local community college following the Liberal Arts program for an Associates Degree and also did very very well there getting top grades.
- Instead of finishing the credits required for the degree, I transferred to a state university so I never got my Associates.
- From 2003-2007 I attended a state university and did fairly badly. This was the point in my life where I had total and complete apathy for my future and contemplated suicide on a daily basis (note that my forum join date is about the time I started my first semester at this university). I skipped classes, didn't bother withdrawing, and stretched out my time on campus to four years (even though I should have been able to graduate in two with transferred credit from the community college). I eventually got some psychiatric help and ended up finishing my schooling there with "passable" grades. I majored in English and got a Bachelor of Arts in 2007.

That was two years ago and I've been unemployed ever since. I have NO IDEA whatsoever what I'm supposed to do next. I've made some effort looking for jobs in my local community, but there are next to none that I qualify for (really), and my college degree is worthless (as is my total lack of work experience and lack of work-related skills). Almost *NOBODY is hiring in my community*, and my SA is a giant roadblock even if the jobs market were different.

I'm considering applying for a job as an assistant at a local drug rehab center making close to minimum wage which would include duties like physically restraining patients, cleaning vomit, etc... This would give me some pocket money, but it's not a career and it's not what I envisioned as a reward for *nearly 7 years of college*, the stress of living on campus, and not to mention the grueling course work I had in High School (arguably more challenging than anything I had to do in college).

Keep in mind, since I have NO MONEY WHATSOEVER I obviously don't own a car, so getting to and from ANY work destination won't be easy (particularly since I live in the countryside almost a half-hour from town). I could take a taxi or walk to catch a bus, but those aren't very reliable ways to get to work on time and they aren't free.

I have an outstanding student loan of over $20,000 that is luckily income contingent (as soon as I get a job I will have to start repaying it) and about $15,000 of maximum interest credit card debt.

Luckily at the moment I have a roof over my head, but I'm a complete loss as to *what to do next*.

I have NO particular interest in any specific career whatsoever; my only dream is to do something for a living that is *SA-friendly*, not a night-shift job, and has decent health and retirement benefits. I have no special expectations as far as salary level.

I read some of the threads here and I'm just absolutely boggled that some of you have not only had many jobs, but have had jobs that require a high degree of interpersonal communication (like sales). *I honestly don't even know if I can make a damn phone call to apply for a job in the first place* since I've NEVER done it in my life, let alone actually be able to cope with the stress of communicating with coworkers on a daily basis.

And even if I were able to apply for jobs without any problem, I still don't have a career, I still don't have any job-related skills. All I have is a totally worthless English degree and $35,000 of debt.

Should I go back to school? (how can I do that with all of my debt?)
If so, to do WHAT? I don't have the slightest freaking clue as far as career path. Any advice on potentially SA-friendly careers? (a boring, lonely desk job *would be a DREAM for me!!*)
Is there SOMETHING I can do with this damn English degree?

I suppose the last two years haven't been a total waste since I've been devoted to my personal health and fitness. I've exercised daily, I eat an extremely healthy and strict diet, I'm more fit than I've ever been in my entire life and I run in local marathons regularly. I tell myself that since I can't invest in my long term financial security right now at least I can invest in my long term health....but what good does it do me if I'm nearing 30 years old and I have yet to experience the satisfaction and dignity of getting a freaking paycheck??

Sorry if this comes off as a giant block of text.
I'm just looking for some perspective.

I'm willing to do anything... I'd be willing to work two jobs if I could.
I've been trying to figure out if I could telecommute; work at home, do something to make money on the internet....there must be SOME way I can make money at home...


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i think you need to try some cbt or some other therapy to help with your SA. when i first did therapy i was looking for a job too, and it seemed pretty impossible. but it all kinda tied in, the therapy got me out doing things and the challenges of getting a job tied in with what i was doing so that really helped.

if your into fitness and stuff you could look for a related job to that, like a personal trainer or something. or just try temp agencies, once you've gone through their orientation stuff you can often get a job without an interview.


----------



## Grahf (Nov 12, 2003)

andy1984 said:


> i think you need to try some cbt or some other therapy to help with your SA.


Had three years of weekly CBT and prescriptions during my time at the state university. Bear in mind I also lived on campus and was eventually fairly socially active.

I came to the conclusion that some degree of SA will *always* be a part of my life, but that's OK and I can deal with it.

My problem now is really
- Complete and total lack of skills or qualifications of any kind whatsoever
- Complete and total lack of job experience
- Substantial financial debt and no source of income
- Lack of available jobs (nobody is hiring unskilled workers)
- Lack of knowledge about potential career paths that are friendly for individuals with SA


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

ok then, the only solution i can see is just keep trying. i'm kinda in a similar situation job-wise, but some seasonal positions will be available in Janruary. i have a large student loan too. but i do have a little job experience, not that it really does me any good.


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

...nvm


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

A BA in English is not a very marketable degree, but at least it shows you've been doing something for the last 9 years and not just sitting around playing X-Box. That counts for something. 

It sounds like you have parents or a rich uncle or somebody supporting you for now. Your situation is not as dire as you think it is. Just weather the storm until the economy picks up and find a low paying, low skill job in the meantime to get some professional references and work experience for the resume.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

That's a tough situation you're in, as I know from my own experience. I'm in a similar spot, but I have had some work experience. I majored in Communications and like your English degree, it is also completely worthless. I wish I would've known before college what I know now, that way I would've chosen to study something that teaches usable skills.

Because you have no work experience, you're probably going to have to start out at the bottom or near the bottom, in retail or fast food. then maybe after a year, try to find some type of office job. Part of the game is slowly moving up the ladder one rung at a time until you get to a place you feel good about.

I hear ya though about the lack of direction part. I have no idea where I supposed to be either. I'm hoping to just kind of fall into something eventually. Like you said, I really don't care what I do, as long as I have minimal interaction with others.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would find a way to learn a skill or two while you are looking for a job. Perhaps a programming course, or a language course. There are also job search groups. The economy isn't great right now, so the likelihood of finding people in the same boat is high while the jobs are scarce.

Learning a new skill can be put on your resume. It also qualifies as individual study while looking for a job - it shows interest that you are still willing to learn. .


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

How did you get through college financially? Did parents help? To be honest $20k isn't that much. 

After a while, you learn how to fake interaction with people at work. I have a sort of work mode I go into. Its like acting out a role in a play or theatre production. It just comes with time. 


Are you adventurous? You could go over to Korea, Japan, or Singapore right now and teach English and save a little dough. Pretty good pay for little experience needed. 

you wouldn't have to have good social skills cause you'd be a foreigner anyway. 

English is probably the most marketable degree of all the Humanities. Don't sell yourself short.


----------



## deelishuss (Apr 5, 2009)

The first thing that jumps out to me as SA friendly for you would be a writer. To be more specific, I see you writing for a fitness oriented website or magazine. Aren't most of those writers free-lance as well? Which I assume means they arent tied down to one company and are basically working from wherever, i.e. no need to stress about dealing with an office full of people. 

You could start by gathering your favorite writing samples or maybe putting together something new, particularly about your fitness/diet regimen. Then do some research, perhaps your local paper will want to do a section, esp with the upcoming New Year. I'm sure a ton of people are wanting to know how to stick to the typical weight loss resolution. I think you would be excellent for that. 

By the way, that is amazing that you have trained and run in so many marathons. Very inspirational stuff! I hope to one day do a mud run, which is only 6 miles total but still a challenge for me.


----------



## Ranbaral (May 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, your requirement for an SA friendly job will hamper your job search. I would find a field that you have some interest in (news media, healthcare, etc.) and get an intern or clerk position. Not only would that fill a spot in your resume, but it'll help you get accustomed to working life. Trust me, I was a nervous wreck for months at my current job, but you do sort of get used to it.


----------



## edtmrk (Sep 8, 2009)

That's true Ranbaral. Most back office positions which existed 10-15 years ago which would be perfect for SA sufferers have become extinct and/or outsourced. I'd take the CBT route if you find your own condition hampering your ability to get a job.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Your going to have to grit and do the first move.

You probably do have experience, but you have to know how to sell yourself. You need to get support from friends/family and start there. School might not be bad, but if you do go that route, make it an agenda to go get social..


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

Futures said:


> That's a tough situation you're in, as I know from my own experience. I'm in a similar spot, but I have had some work experience. I majored in Communications and like your English degree, it is also completely worthless. I wish I would've known before college what I know now, that way I would've chosen to study something that teaches usable skills.
> 
> Because you have no work experience, you're probably going to have to start out at the bottom or near the bottom, in retail or fast food. then maybe after a year, try to find some type of office job. Part of the game is slowly moving up the ladder one rung at a time until you get to a place you feel good about.
> 
> I hear ya though about the lack of direction part. I have no idea where I supposed to be either. I'm hoping to just kind of fall into something eventually. Like you said, I really don't care what I do, as long as I have minimal interaction with others.


haha... I also have a worthless communications degree! The only reason I have the job I have now (which isn't the greatest paying job or that high up on the totem pole) is because of my work experience, my educational credentials had little to do with it I'm sure.

It's too bad you didn't do more summer jobs or part-time jobs while going to school, but what's done is done. I would make your educational experience the biggest focus of your resume and highlight any relevant courses/projects you did, the practical skills you learned and definitely try to do some strategic volunteer work. Lots of organizations these days are looking for highly-skilled volunteers to do project work for them, like research, report writing, IT projects, writing and communications...whatever related to your educational background. Even if a volunteer position is not advertised, don't be afraid to approach a non-profit with your resume and background and ideas how you can volunteer to help. Some projects you can even do from home. Trust me, they will likely be so relieved to have someone with your education level applying to volunteer vs. the usual high school kid who needs hours for some class project.

One of the recent volunteers at our agency applied for us to do an HR info system project...he had been unemployed for months due to lack of experience and doing the project and putting it at the top of his resume landed him a job and got him featured in our local newspaper, so...you never know! I was unemployed for months last year and wish I would have used the time better to do more volunteer work or take some courses, but i totally understand how it gets hard to find the initiative and you start to feel like what's the point? However if you're like me you'll get to the point where finding a job becomes a financial necessity rather than just a desire so it's best to do what you can to make things a little easier for yourself in the long run if possible, even if you don't have a long-term plan just jump in and start somewhere.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I think you have to start by doing some volunteer work. Hospitals always need volunteers. Is there one near you?


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Start working from the bottom (minimum wage or anything). My sister did that from young and now she's working comfortably in an office environment and her knock off time is so early.


----------



## dreamj (Nov 7, 2009)

The economy sucks as is now. But there is a surge in temp agency/placement company hiring. That should get you way above minimum wage and if you express to the agency what type of work you're looking for, they'll place you in an assignment in your interested field. If not, don't accept it.

Eventually, if they like you enough, they'll permanantly hire you. If not, move onto the next temp assignment. You'll still gain valuable work experience.

As far as your loans go, you could probably take one or two community college courses, like nights or weekends, to improve your career skills. That should buy you some deferment time on loan repayment and improve your skillset, while using college resources to get a paid/unpaid internship and get recommendations from professors.


----------



## mydoublelife (Dec 27, 2009)

i didnt start working until i was 23, so its not as bad as you think.

i just wouldnt be so picky on what jobs to get now because lacking experience (which is more important than education) you dont really have a choice.

i would just rough it out and start from the bottom and work my way up.

i imagine you might not like it now but once you start making money, getting experience you'll be ready to advance to other options.

ive proved to myself that good things can happen you just have to put your best effort out there regardless of what stands in your way of doing so.

take it from me my friend, ive been there, done that.

cheers.


----------



## sparkationsgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

I hear you. I graduated at the age of 24. It took me 6.5 years to complete my useless degree in psychology and employment relations. I didn't envision myself still being stuck at home with my parents and jobless when I got into university, but I guess I was uninformed about things, and just pursued this to my parent's liking.

I hate work in general, I've worked before and never liked it. The only problem is that I need to work to pay off my loans (25,000) and move out of the house. I really hate living with my family, and I would love to be self sufficient. I am going to college for a 2 year program next year in practical nursing, which will ensure that I will easily get a job-since nursing is high demand. I've been applying and sending out my resumes with no luck in the meantime, which is frustrating. I am even considering becoming a stripper so I can get the fast cash and move out of the house and pay off the student loans. 

I used to have anxiety in my previous work situations, and I've quit several jobs because of it. I have a friend who has social anxiety in work situations as well, and she actually recently got approved for disability insurance for 2 years, and gets 900/month in the mail. Which is pretty good. I hopefully would like to go on disability for a while for social anxiety, because they apparently still give you disability benefits while you go to school. Well I'm from ONtario, Canada, and it might be different where you are, but disability might be something worth looking into.


----------



## Englishguy (Dec 22, 2009)

> Start working from the bottom (minimum wage or anything). My sister did that from young and now she's working comfortably in an office environment and her knock off time is so early.


Currently doing this, 9hr work day, I'm on the verge of panic attacks every morning going to work, can't eat whilst there hardly, the work is a joke and bores me to death that it is so simple. I won't be staying though I don't want to be pushing myself this hard (mind and body) for something so little.


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

The sh***y thing about school I've found is you go in and unless you know exaclty what you want to do when you graduate (and few people do), you don't know what programs or courses to take that are actually practical and that will fulfill the qualifications that people are looking for when applying for jobs. For example, I thought a Communications degree would be just fine and dandy. That I'd get my degree and then magically be qualified for jobs in all sorts of fields, media, non-profit, business..what a lark! I didn't learn about the realities untill after I had spent my four years and tens of thousands of dollars on tuition, and when I finally found a job after many months of looking (not in any way related to my education btw, entirely based on the part-time jobs I had while in school), I finally started paying attention to the fact that most jobs were looking for very specific degrees and years of work/life experience, and so much of "moving up the ladder" is just luck, happenstance or who you know. 

The cliche about worthless Arts degrees I find in large part to be true, unfortunately, unless you've done a lot of other stuff on top of your degree (like work experience, co-ops, publications, student teaching..). I'm not saying Arts degrees are a waste of time, in terms of what you get out of them personally, but from my experience the degree alone is not worth much nowadays when there's so much competition for good jobs. The good news is, at least you have personal knowledge now and the fact you have gone to school at all let alone finished shows you have tenacity. Plus, once you've worked a bit at a lower-paying job you'll be ahead of other people who don't have the educational experience that you have. You'll come across people who will value the fact that you have a degree and others who will care more about work experience, so just keep looking!


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

It's not so bad. I was in a similar position. Let them assume you are younger than you are. If you graduated in 2007, they can just assume you are 24 and it's no big deal.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow. I really sympathise for you and feel similar on so many levels. Whilst my situation isn't exactly the same and I have worked I also have student debt and am severely limited to where I can work because of SA, I'm 27 in two months. I haven't worked in 4 years.

I don't have great advice to give you but I am looking for a job where I don't have to deal with many people, is easy and very little little is expected of me. Something like washing dishes, kitchen assistant or cleaning would be ideal. You can look at it as a downer, like you aren't fulfilling your potential but I am trying to be down to earth about it. It will give me money, little pressure, I should for most part be left alone and most importantly it will kill some time for me. There's nothing stopping me from looking at other jobs either if I get a one that isn't great.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm also 27,* very* soon to be 28, & I've also never had a job or anything even remotely like a job. I never finished high school because of my anxiety, got my GED in late '06, & started a community college for the first time In January of last year ('09). The one & only job interview I've had in my life just took place in July or August & my vocational specialist was in the office with me during the interview because I was too afraid to do it alone. That certainly didn't look good at all. If it's hard for you to even look for jobs on your own, you can always check with your local BVR (Bureau of Vocational Rehabilitation) & they can help you find a job that's suitable for you (SA-wise). Depending on where you live, it could be called something different there, but it should be a great help. They'll even pay for your transportation to & from work & pay for training for the job if you need any. It's a very good government run program & is free if you have no or little money. It's worth looking into, but they do have an orientation thing which was scary for me, but it doesn't last long & then is over. They help people with all kinds of barriers to employment, including SA or just about anything else. It's NOT a temp-agency, even if it sounds like one-- it's a lot better.


----------



## imgettingbetter (May 24, 2010)

: ( it seems to be that by you asking for some sort of S.A friendly job, you are in turn reinforcing self doubt that you will never get better. 

Don't beat around the bush and feel sorry for yourself, I know plenty of people on this site do and it bugs me. I think positive thinking and reinforcement works a long way in helping deal and cope with S.A, and I think that sometimes you just have to chuck yourself out there outside your comfort zone in order to get somewhere in life instead of wallowing in self pity. 

I use to wallow in self pity and ask myself as to why 'it had to be me with S.a?'... "why wasnt I normal like everyone else'.. it got to a point where i got so self destructive that I came to a realization that yes, sometimes life will have its ups and downs, but it was up to me and no one else to make it better, and I force myself every single day and put myself in situations that make me go beserk! but at the end of the day I'd rather know that I'm trying to reach for the light at the end of the tunnel rather than staying in some black hole which will only depress me.

My prayers go out to you and everyone else!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Temp agencies are excellent. One of my ex's wanted to stay in shape so he did alot of warehouse moving and demolition work.


----------



## alkanterah (Apr 17, 2010)

I'd aim for a field that has a really high demand. We're already at a big disadvantage with SA and if you don't feel overcoming it is an option (like me, or at least for now) then we kind of have to make up for it by doing something not many others want to. 

Night shifts help too, but if you want to avoid that it's understandable. I think something medical is best. Nursing, informatics, lab tech, or anything remotely related to those. 

I'm trying to find anything atm, but long term I want to go back and get a some kind of 1 year or 2 year diploma/degree for something like that. Ideally I'd want to be a lab tech.


----------



## ryanb (Nov 16, 2009)

*


----------

